# gentoo Alternative

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Rechner (und Laptop) seit Jahren Gentoo. Jetzt habe ich bei meiner Schwester (WindowsXP zum wiederholten Mal zerschossen) kubuntu aufgespielt. Damit kommt sie klar. Allerdings gefällt mir das nicht so richtig. (Laptop hängt sich oft auf im Gegensatz zu meinem Laptop. Kernelauswahl und Treiberinstallation gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Toll die Updatebenachrichtigung und das Einspielen der Software ohne kompillieren - kann ich meiner Schwester nicht zumuten- ) Gibt es da etwas Gentoo basiertes zu empfehlen, wo man um das kompillieren herumkommt? 

Könnt Ihr da etwas empfehlen? sabayon funtoo ?

----------

## Max Steel

sabayon könnte interessant sein... Allerdings habe ich damit keinerlei ERfahrung, ich würde eher auf openSuSE zurückgreifen, MP3 lässt sich nachrüsten, genauso nvidia/ati, alles andere lässt sich über die yast Oberfläche relativ bequem einrichten. Und wer tieferen Einblick will der kann sich ja mal die /etc/sysconfig/ files anschaun (nicht vergessen nach Veränderung SuSEconfig auszuführen).

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich denke, ArchLinux könnte eine gute Alternative sein.

----------

## mrsteven

Kommt drauf an, wie alt das Notebook ist. Meinem Bruder (Laptop ca. 2,5 Jahre alt) habe ich vor einem halben Jahr ein Debian installiert und seitdem habe ich nichts mehr zu tun, das Ding läuft einfach. Updates gehen weitestgehend automatisch und (bis jetzt) problemlos. Die größte "Schwierigkeit" war eigentlich nur die Installation des blöden Flash-Players.

Wenn man also nicht unbedingt die neueste Software braucht, dann ist Debian auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative.

----------

## disi

CentOS ist wirklich nett. Es hat alles graphisch und auf console wie yum aber auch den package manager als gui.

Wenn mal etwas zerschossen ist und z.B. X nicht starten will:

```
 yum groupinstall "X Window System" "GNOME Desktop Environment"
```

danach sollte alles wieder laufen...

mp3, flash usw. lassen sich aus der rpmforge installieren, das ist so etwas wie ein Overlay. Updates gibt es automatisch...

----------

## cryptosteve

Super, nech?

Eine Frage, vier Antworten, vier verschiedene Alternativen. Was will man mehr?  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Eine Frage, vier Antworten, vier verschiedene Alternativen. Was will man mehr? 

 

fünf verschiedene Alternativen   :Cool: 

----------

